# Too good to be true???



## kawzhavok (Oct 20, 2004)

ok, I came accross a 1993 Nissan 240 SX for $1,895. It has 32,000 miles!! I can't believe this! Is this Possible, cause I think its too good to be true. A dealer is selling it.


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

there has to be something wrong with it... have you gone to see it? maybe the odometer rolled over and it really has a 1,032,000 miles on it. but fuck it i'd still buy it to beable to say that my car has that many miles on it.... i had an accord that i sold with 398,000 on it and its still running around my area.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

The way I see it, if a dealership is selling a '93 with 32,000 miles on it for that cheap, something is really wrong...most likely the odometer has been messed with...I would really look at it closely...check for everything that you normally would when you purchase a car, but look really really really closely, and dont' forget to check for frame rot. To answer your question, it does seem too good to be true...


----------



## otakuspeed (Mar 15, 2004)

I just bought an 89 240sx with 20,000 miles, On new motor though. body had 150k on it but in perfect condition. only thing wrong was 4 cracks in the dash paid 2000 for it


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

just cuz it "looks" ok, doesnt mean it is...do a carfax on it. it may have a salvage title


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

kawzhavok said:


> ok, I came accross a 1993 Nissan 240 SX for $1,895. It has 32,000 miles!! I can't believe this! Is this Possible, cause I think its too good to be true. A dealer is selling it.


lol it is too good to be true, its very easy to mess with 240sx guage clusters because of there simpliscity, my car said it had 57,000 miles on it when i bought it but in reality it had like 90,000


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Likelyhood is that they swapped a new cluster for whatever reason. I'd carfax that sumbitch.


----------



## kawzhavok (Oct 20, 2004)

ok, I ran a carfax. Here's the info below.


2 Estimated Owner(s)
Checked 8 Types of Vehicle Registrations
No Severe Accidents Reported to DMV 
No Accident Indicators Reported
No Odometer Problems Reported to DMV 
No Potential Odometer Rollback Found
No Inconsistent Odometer Reading Found
No Mfr. Buyback Reported to DMV 

It has a consistent mileage history with no indication of an odometer rollback. It was driven an average of 20,195 miles per year, which is higher than the industry average of 15,000. The last odometer reading, reported on 11/17/2004, was 224,168 miles.

Estimated Owners: Date: Location: 
1st owner 10/26/1993 New Jersey 
2nd owner 11/17/2004 New Jersey 
The second owner is the dealership

Date: Mileage: 
10/26/1993 120 
11/01/1993 1,043 
08/29/1994 22,578 
08/28/1995 104,836 
11/17/2004 224,168


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

So, the dealer is off by 200K? Still, not bad if the body is in good condition and if you're going to do a swap... who cares. Pick that baby up!



ProjectH213 said:


> maybe the odometer rolled over and it really has a 1,032,000 miles on it. .


I think it rolls over every 100,000 miles.


----------



## kawzhavok (Oct 20, 2004)

Exactly. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i think i would question a dealers integrity who didn't tell you the odometer was off by 200 thousand miles!!!!!!!!!! its worth buying but jesus! i would make them pay for a full inspection at the garage of your choice. chances are thats the only reason its so cheap.........but if they lied about that then you don't know what else may pop up


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

Fitz_240 said:


> I think it rolls over every 100,000 miles.


 yeah i wish that was true but it isn't.... i had a 93' accord that had 398,789 miles on it when i sold it. believe it or not the car ran great when i bought it. i couldn't believe that that was the correct mileage until the guy showed me all the dealer receipts for oil changes, water pump and timing belt every 60,000 miles, etc... the thing that amazed me was it had the original motor, tranny, and even the original clutch....


----------



## kawzhavok (Oct 20, 2004)

Im planning on doing a sr20det swap. How much does that engine go for, with like 30 or 40k miles on it, with tranny, ecu, and harness and all??


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

that all depends on where you look. Talk to Opium, he may know where a good deal would be.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

motorset or front clip? s13 red top or blacktop or s14? are you doing the swap or is shop doing the swap?

motorsets: ~2000
front clips: ~2500+
shop labor: ~1500

phase2motortrend, jspec, heavy throttle, jarco


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Then theres those of us who are lucky enough to come across those old ladies selling their dead husbands car that has less than 20,000 miles for $500 just so they can pay the tax on thier new town car. Theres a lady here in fremont who looks like shes in her 80s who has an s13 coupe that I'm going to hunt down and offer $100 for her car.


----------



## Startours7 (Nov 30, 2004)

I think it rolls over every 100,000 miles.[/QUOTE]

No every 1,000,000 mi.
My 240 has 192,000 on it. It would be cool to see any car with more then a mill.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

I cant believe that these people cant read an odometer correctly. The paperwork that came with my 97 was wrong also. Everyone seems to believe that the last number on the odometer is the tenth-mile, but that is on the trip odometer. Some dealers tend to employ people that know nothing about cars.


----------

